# HR24 on older slimline 3



## Void4545 (May 1, 2007)

Will the HR24 work on an older slimline 3 dish? I tried it without its "coaxial power brick" and it wouldn't connect. I don't know if I should send power to a dish other than the latest slimline.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Older slimline 3 dish? There are only two, multiswitch and SWM, and they are both current. Are you talking about an AT9 dish, or a phase 3 dish? In any case, with the exception of SWM, the receiver provides the power for the LNB on all dishes connected directly to the receiver.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

If your HR24 is connected to a non-SWM dish, you'll need B-Band Converter (BBC) modules.


----------



## Void4545 (May 1, 2007)

I tried the B-band converter, hooking the HR24 to the slimline 3. it still says "There is a problem communicating with the dish. 771A"


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

The "power Brick" powers the LNB- If it is not connected right you will get the 771A failure.


----------



## Void4545 (May 1, 2007)

Ok. The power brick powers the lnb instead of the receiver? So, for the sake of argument, if I were to hook the HR24 and power brick to an old single lnb round dish from 10 years, it won't hurt anything? 

I just don't want to possibly send a bunch of juice to a dish that isn't expecting it. Older dishes didn't require power bricks. 

Not trying to be difficult.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

The HR24 will not work with just the 101 Sat dual (LNB) From 10 years ago.

It will only boot if it can see the 99 101 & 103 , You will be sending 20.5 Dc volts to a None powered lnb that may damage the NON powered lnb.

The Hr24 will work with a standard 3 LNB or a standard 5Lnb You will then need to connect two RG6 BBC's to both tuners on the Hr24 for it to receive the correct signals.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

WestDC said:


> The HR24 will not work with just the 101 Sat dual (LNB) From 10 years ago.
> 
> It will only boot if it can see the 99 101 & 103 , You will be sending 20.5 Dc volts to a None powered lnb that may damage the NON powered lnb.
> 
> The Hr24 will work with a standard 3 LNB or a standard 5Lnb You will then need to connect two RG6 BBC's to both tuners on the Hr24 for it to receive the correct signals.


Uhhh, that's not true. The HR24 works fine with an old 18" round single LNB dish.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Void4545 said:


> I tried the B-band converter, hooking the HR24 to the slimline 3. it still says "There is a problem communicating with the dish. 771A"


Then your HR24 still thinks its connected to a SWM dish. Repeat the Satellite Setup from the Setup Menu and specify "Multiswitch" and the appropriate dish type during the setup process.

Of course, it would help us to know exactly what dish type you're connecting to.


----------



## Void4545 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their input!

Specifically, I'm trying to move an HR24 from a Slimline 3S to a Slimline 3. The 3S requires the power brick. The other doesn't. However, I need to switch my dish setup to "multiswitch" for it to work. 

Is this correct?


----------

